# Pros and cons of buying a foal



## Paige (Jul 10, 2006)

Well after a summer of seeing all these adorable foals being posted, I've got it in my head that I'd like to purchase a foal but I'm trying to make an educated, thought provoking decision instead of handing over my next paycheck to the first owner who shows me a cute, fuzzy foal. I'd love to hear everyones positive and negative experiences with purchasing a young foal and just plain good advice on what I should be asking and looking at besides the normal stuff. I do have the means to produce my own foals (nice mares/friend's with proven stallions) but I'm really liking the idea of just going out and buying one, or surfing the Internet and ordering one LOL.


----------



## Lauralee (Jul 10, 2006)

WELL Paige,

Back when I first started with minis, if my mare did not deliver what I had dreamed of receiving, I bought the foal I wanted! :bgrin Sick addiction, these minis! I will say that it is ALOT easier to BUY the foal of your dreams than it is to BREED for it. Much cheaper too in the long haul unless you just get lucky with your first try.

There are advantages to buying a foal....usually can be found at more affordable prices than their young adult counterparts....and if you are horse-smart, you can train the foal to behave just as you want it to behave from the start. Also you can control the feed/vaccine/deworming program on a foal from the time you get it, instead of buying an adult with a checkered past and possible health problems.

I hope you find you what your heart desires!

Lauralee


----------



## whimsical (Jul 10, 2006)

I guess the thing that could be a pro or con is that you don't know what changes the foal will go through to adulthood. Some start off with well proportioned looks and through the course of time either wow you or give you the impression of what was I thinking. It is a gamble unless you could research the previous foals both parents have had and their progression through life. Just my opinion.

I have had both the wow and the huh reactions though my purchases.


----------



## Reble (Jul 10, 2006)

Paige said:


> Well after a summer of seeing all these adorable foals being posted, I've got it in my head that I'd like to purchase a foal but I'm trying to make an educated, thought provoking decision instead of handing over my next paycheck to the first owner who shows me a cute, fuzzy foal. I'd love to hear everyones positive and negative experiences with purchasing a young foal and just plain good advice on what I should be asking and looking at besides the normal stuff. I do have the means to produce my own foals (nice mares/friend's with proven stallions) but I'm really liking the idea of just going out and buying one, or surfing the Internet and ordering one LOL.



Great ideal to ask before just buying?

Just my opinons.




:

Somethings to look for is good sturdy legs, good bite, friendly.

Arab or Quarter look? what you like best. I like the Arab look and hubby likes the Quarter look.

I like my minis to be registered both AMHA/AMHR

Colour to me sells. I love pintos.

Height, I like my mares 30 - 32" for breeding

Good Luck in your search :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## andi (Jul 10, 2006)

Purchasing foals can be a great way too get a very nice animal at a lower price than an older, more "proven" horse. But it is also the hardest to pick. Make sure to look at the direct parents, don't just rely on a fwell known pedigree. Also once you do decide, stick with it. ALL foals are going to have a down period. Some much worse than others. That stage can last a week or a year, but they all go through it and you need to be confident in you purchase and your abilities to see through those "stages".

Good Luck!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 10, 2006)

if buying a weanling i recommend that they dont be weaned before 4 months. Also that they be weaned BEFORE transporting. Not the same day or a day later as that is a lot of stress on a young foal. Also be sure the weanling can eat grain on its own before it comes to you.


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jul 10, 2006)

Having done both, bought foals and bred for them I do think to get exactly what you want it is much easier to buy what you want. Also you eliminate the dangers of the heartache of losing a foal at birth that you have when breeding for one. There is so much care that has to go into the breeding of a foal I think I would buy one if I had a specific thing in mind.


----------



## littlearab (Jul 10, 2006)

Purchasing a foal is a very good way to get a top quialty foal at a lower price. It's nice to know that your horse has aways been UTD on everything and how it has been handled all it's life.

Breeding your own is fun , but if your looking for a certain color or type it's a lot easier to go shopping and find it, then bred and hope for it.



: And horse shopping is always fun! :lol:

I have only purchaused one weanling .A colt 2 years ago.I was not even thinking of buying a colt, But when I saw him I had to have him.

Take your time look into lots of foals. Ask lots of ?s, ask for lots of photos. Do not buy one just because it has a big farm name or blood lines ect. Buying form a smaller breeder somtimes is great, the foal have had more 1 on 1 time and are jsut as nice. And at ofen lower in price. I would ask for info and to see photos of older siblings, it will show you what your foal might turn out like. And info and photos of both parents for sure.

Chances are you'll know when you see that foal!

Happy shopping!!


----------



## nootka (Jul 10, 2006)

#1: check the seller's references. I can't stress it enough. Knowing that the foal was well-cared for from conception to weaning and selling to you is a great peace of mind that they at least have a good start to grow into a healthy adult in your hands.

#2: Have a look at the foal from birth on (getting good, clear photos, clipped if possible) and both parents. Photos of siblings, both full and half helps, too. This gives you more of an idea of what to expect as a mature horse. Temperament is important, and having had some ground manners instilled is also a bonus. Not necessary, but it is helpful if they at least know how to tie and get their feet trimmed as well as leading.

#3: Depending on the intended use for your foal, get guarantees in writing as well as signed. For example, if you want an eventual breeding stallion, get a GOOD guarantee of fertility as well as testicles both descending. Bite is good to have guaranteed also, but if you just want a pet, don't worry so much over it.

#4: Paperwork. Depending again on the intention for the foal (this goes along w/#1), you will want registration papers. Make sure the mare is ON the stallion report if there are not yet registration papers in existence. If they are "in the mail" you need confirmation of that, and that all is in order for ownership/transfer.

#5: Training. You have a big job ahead of you in training and raising your own. This is a pro and a con. YOU get to shape your horse's brain, and give them a good start in a sane and sensible routine. You will both bond together and learn about each other, whether is just be for handling purposes such as tying, leading and grooming, or for eventual performance.

#6: A definite PRO is to go out and pick the gender and color YOU wanted. No "roll of the dice" with shape, color or temper, and no risk to your mare or the foal.  There are some beautiful foals from '06, and I only wish I was in the position to truly shop.

Happy shopping!

Liz M.


----------



## love_casper (Jul 10, 2006)

kaykay said:


> if buying a weanling i recommend that they dont be weaned before 4 months. Also that they be weaned BEFORE transporting. Not the same day or a day later as that is a lot of stress on a young foal. Also be sure the weanling can eat grain on its own before it comes to you.


I agree._ UNLESS_ you're buying him with his mama. then he doesn't have to be weaned.

oh, and you know how minis can be adddictive and all, well purchasing foals is a great way to make you convince yourself you NEED more! "oh, but....this one is the PERFECT filly for me, but she comes with her mom...so i'm getting two." or "i absolutely love this colt, but he has a friend he has been with since birth, so it will be better if i get them both..." or "well, foals' social skills will be better if they have other babies to play with, so, i should get him a friend..." or, ah heck, this thing's so darn cute ... *i must have more**! lol.*

* *

*
but yes, it does take a lot of stress out of the matter just going out and buying one. so, go for it! (and tell us when you buy it a friend! lol)*


----------



## Sandee (Jul 11, 2006)

I couldn't find the "perfect" trained mini so I did buy a foal. Granted you have to go thru 3+ years of waiting to see how it turns out completely but so far it's been great, even better than I expected. I got my little gal at 4 1/2 mo. She is very friendly and was from the start. She is also a joy to work with as she tries so hard to please. You can just see her "soaking up" the information like a sponge.

I thought I was "in love" with my little stud that we got at 1 1/2 yr. old but while he's still a love, we don't have near the bonding that the filly and I have. I think she'd go or do just about anything I ask. Oh, and I did settle for good conformation and a "good feeling about her" from the breeder instead of insisting on the "perfect color". I wouldn't trade her for the world and I have the prospect of being able to breed her to my guy in the distant, long distant, future since they're not related.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't read all the responses yet, but here is my opinion.

1. Bad : It is hard to tell what adult confirmation will be like on most foals until they are older.

2. Good : You get to train them and watch them grow up. Make sure they have been played with, I have bought a few from big farms who don't touch their foals or halter break until they are weaning them. You want one who has been messed with from day one.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 11, 2006)

Good: You get to work with them before they get into any bad habits.

They ARE so cute and cuddley!

Less to feed at first. Definitely less to clean up!

Probably less to purchase.

You may even get to name them (with the breeders prefix.)

Bad: You don't know how they will grow up. I've bought four AMHA only foals that went oversize. Fortunately I do hardship into AMHR. But one of THEM went over 38"!! And one, who I wanted to use as a stallion, is VERY close to 38". I can't use him on my mares. I was too new to ask for a height guarantee. Live and learn.



:

Lucy


----------



## BRONSKIMAN (Jul 11, 2006)

Littlearab, were you pleased with your colt when he matured??


----------



## Minimor (Jul 11, 2006)

The worst thing about buying a foal is you can't be sure how it will grow up--some plain foals grow up to be extremely nice adults, while some lovely foals end up being very plain adults. Keep in mind that some really poor quality foals can still be very, very cute, so it's important to look past the "cute" and study the foal's actual conformation.

We bought our stallion as a 3 month old foal. He was kind of gangly and awkward, but we thought he just might grow up right. At the point when we bought him we weren't concerned if he didn't grow up quite good enough to be a stallion--we'd have simply gelded him and had a real nice gelding. He was a good mover, and would have been nice to have as a driving gelding. As it turned out, though, as he matured he got better & better--he had a few gawky spells, but in the end he's turned out okay. We really lucked in, because he's turned out to be a good sire, producing exactly the foals we want--we have our driving horse, plus a few more just like him, or better.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 11, 2006)

You have some EXCELLENT responses to your question!

So much depends on what you want to DO with your weanling when he/she GROWS UP.

Do you want a breeding/and/or show prospect? A performance prospect (gelding)? Either way, you still need to see the parents. What are they like in conformation? How do they move? If possible, are there any full siblings to see?

A nice aspect to getting a foal is that YOU dictate its handling AND its health record from early on. Be prepared for each horse to go through an "ugly" phase. Some don't , but that's rare. More often than not, it is when they are yearlings.

And, as Kay pointed out, it's important HOW your foal has been weaned. Make sure the owner does NOT just yank him/her from the mom and throw it on the trailer. That foal will be so stressed out from so many changes all at once, you are ASKING for a sick baby when it arrives.

I also have advocated to people for years........The "big" farms are great for bloodlines and for show records. But check out the smaller breeders too. They have the bloodlines, often have good show records, or at least the parents do -- plus the horses have had more "one on one" handling.....and the selling price is usually less!

MA


----------



## Magnolia_dream (Jul 11, 2006)

I bought my 4 month old mini and she has been the best horse ever! She is now 4 years old :new_shocked: how time flys! She was trained by me was learned easily to drive haven't really done much on halter, been targeting my shetland for that! :lol: they are much easier to train. my next horse will be a large horse, so i'll probably buy allready trained


----------



## littlearab (Jul 12, 2006)

BRONSKIMAN He is 2 1/2, not qiut mature. But yes so far I'm very pleased. I took him to one show last summer.He placed 4th in a very large yearling class and was GC in color. Not bad at his and my first show.

I bred 2 mares to him this spring. Can hardly wait to see what he sires. Hoping for blue eyed pintos.

His name is Valley Veiw's Fire at Will.


----------

